# Feeling overwhelmed



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

Most of you know my story. I had 2 buns that had a oops litter. Together I have 5 buns, 3 babies, mom and dad.

I had no luck finding GOOD homes for the babies so I decided to keep them. I will not post on craigslist ever again after a weird experience I had. Its becoming so much for me. No one in my house helps with the rabbits, no one feeds them, cleans them or even plays with them anymore (STUPID PLAYSTATION, thats another rant). I'm starting to become really stressed. Its hard working a full 8hrs, rushing home, making dinner, cleaning the house, feeding the buns, cleaning the buns, playing with the buns, feeding the kids, cleaning the kids, doing study/homework.. its a lot for me. My husband see's them as MY pets and really wont help. I mean, if I ask him to do something he will, but its not done with the best of attitudes so i'd rather not. I'm pretty independent and dont like asking for help, especially if I get dirty looks. So I have been manning this all on my own. The babies will be 6 weeks on Sunday (they arent ready yet) the thought of rehoming 1 or 2 babies has been crossing my mind a lot lately. I have asked a few people and they are all excited and agree they want a baby.. but then when I tell them how to care for the baby and how I expect them to listen they run for the hills and tell me "its just a rabbit" SO they arent the right people. I feel guilty, these feel like my children.My son starts Kinder on August 20th, and i'm sure even more of my time will be focusing on his learning and what not. 

I dont know how to find good bunny homes. Ive tried so many different ways.. word of mouth, craigslist (never again), asking at my job, having my husband ask at his.. no one is willing to care for a rabbit the correct way!

Then I look at my babies and I get sad  I feel like i'm in the wrong for rehoming, but I dont know what else I can do. I wont even go there with the nasty comments the rest of my family makes. I have gotten into a few arguements with IGNORANT family members. Calling my house a barn, saying I should just quit my job and tend to my rabbits.. 

My husband doesnt really have any advice other than if you're going to rehome them find good homes. Gee, ya think?

Any advice you can give is more than appreciated.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2012)

Maria, I totally understand where you are coming from. I intended to just foster the rabbits from FL until I could find a good home for them. I have 6 on top of the other animals and my husband feels the same way as yours. It is so much work! I am so attached that I can't let them go, I'm a foster failure.

The hardest part, like you said, is finding someone who will take care of them well. It is so difficult to find. I wish I had words of wisdom, but just know you are not alone. I had some luck finding a friend to take two of the other FL buns on Facebook. Perhaps you can make a connection there?

From what I understand Miami has A LOT of extra rabbits compared to quality homes. That was part of the issue with the 10 we saved from Palm City.

Don't let your family members get to you. Your house is not a barn and you are doing a great job. :hug:


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know your family, but it seems to me your father, who allowed the kids to put the rabbits together, should take some responsibility. But that's just my opinion & you can't pick your parents or other family members.

Yes, you have to rehome, for your sanity. I think you'll probably need to take them to a shelter. They know how to screen to find good homes. Just make sure it's a no-kill shelter. Don't feel bad about having to do so; you have done the best you could.


----------



## Nela (Aug 9, 2012)

Perhaps a shelter would accept to treat them as they would foster, you being the foster home, and help find them homes. It certainly sounds like you have your hands full. If hubby doesn't want to help with the bunnies as they are 'yours' perhaps he can at least help with the kids since they are his as well and that will take a load off your shoulders while you work at rehoming them. *Hugs*


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Brandy! Ive come to the conclusion that most people in Miami dont see rabbits as pets..

Orlena, I agree with you. I just dont have the guts to ask a 77 year old man to care for rabbits when he believes they are food..

I'm scared of putting them in a shelter, they dont deserve it. I have been feeling like this for some time now and everytime i'm going to do something about it I get scared and back off and continue stressing myself.

I am going to try and post a adoption post on here... if I dont get any responses then I'll look into no-kill shelters.

Nela, he does help with the kids.. he also does a lot of cleaning but he wont involve himself with anything for the buns (except buying their veggies lol). Its hard because my boys are very close to me and tend to come to me for everything. Let me not go there with his cooking abilities.. so he does help, i dont want to make him seem like that bad guy, but just not with the buns...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2012)

There are rescue groups that will do a courtesy posting on petfinder for people. Perhaps just ask the shelter to post them on the website for you?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you considered an outdoor Rabbitat? It may be that it is an overwhelming situation in the house, but not so much outside, with their own little shed and run....

I'm also wondering what the chore situation is like at your house - sounds like small folks are getting big enough to be of assistance, if they have the dexterity for playstation.
May be time for a revamp of household work distribution.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldnt mind an outdoor Rabbitat! My biggest fear is that they were raised indoors and its so hot here. I dont want them living uncomfy and hot.

When I say play playstation its more like pressing buttons and jumping up and down. I have tried to get my 5 year old to help but he will literally gagg and vomit at the smell of urine 
My 3 yr old is always eager to help but cant really do much. He tried to vacuum Bugsy when I gave him the vac!! and he throws pellets around like its fun. *shrug*

I just spoke to a lady here at my job that I hadnt asked before. Her mother in law is an animal lover and has a bunch on her small farm. I asked her if she would be interested and she is going to let me know. This is the first person that didnt look at me sideways when I told her how a rabbit should be cared for. She actually said that her mother in law raised rabbits when her kids were younger and had a lot of knowledge on them. When I asked what happened to the rabbits she told me that she re-homed all but one and that rabbit was a house rabbit that lived until he was 12!!! The bun passed away about a year ago and she thinks that her mother in law might just be ready for a new one. She asked if I would be willing to rehome 2 together..... What do you all think?? 
She also agreed that if her mother in law says yes that if anything goes wrong she will for sure return them to me.

Here goes my guilty feeling


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2012)

As long as the buns would get fixed and not be used for breeding I think it sounds like a great situation. You could ask to keep in touch so you can see updates if that makes you feel better. :hug:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

I asked that initially and Maria (her name too!) promised she would give me pic updates since she's at her mother in laws house ALL the time! That at least makes me happy.

I asked if they would be indoors and she said "OF COURSE!" that makes me happy too... now i'm just waiting to see if her mom says yes.

I also told her it wouldnt be for another 2 weeks or so, since the babies are 6 weeks, i will wait until they are 8weeks before they go anywhere!

this seems too goo to be true! I asked everyone here except her!!! crazy


----------



## Nela (Aug 9, 2012)

Aww Maria, I am sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like I was picking on him. I just wasn't sure if the weight was shared in the other aspects because of the way you said. I thought maybe just taking it from a different angle would help lessen the task if he wasn't involved there.  I am sure it will work out!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

No no dont be sorry. Reading what I wrote it only makes sense for you to think that way! Thanks Nela 

I thought I had a potential home.. no go.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2012)

we had ads in the paper and at the Vets office. I would do an interview and ask a boatload of questions. If they got by that, they had to give me a tour of their home--no tour, no bunny! Most of ours went to Nancy's students and a few to others who were looking for a pet bunny with a genuine desire. Good luck.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 9, 2012)

So sorry for your frustration 

I can't say that I really blame your husband. I mean, they are your rabbits right? I mean, Agnes is mine and my sons and that is the arrangement we went into it in getting her. I would NEVER expect or even ask my husband to take care of her......and didn't you have to sell your husband on the whole idea anyway? He didn't want you to keep the babies and all of them inside anyway but you begged and he agreed so you can't be mad now that he doesn't want to take care of them.

Everyone has different thresholds with animals. You said you have a small house and to me, 5 bunnies in a small space in your living room/kitchen IS overwhelming. It would never fly at my house, that's for sure. I'm not agreeing with the cruel comments that your house is a barm, but I don't think you are a "failure" for giving in, so to speak, and realizing 5 bunnies is too much.

I would surrender them to a no kill shelter. They will find homes for them and they will do fine. In the meantime, fix your buns or keep them apart for sure! 

Good luck!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 10, 2012)

Lisa,
I'm in no way mad or upset with the hubbs. i'm grateful that he's put up with this much! i'm even more grateful that its me that is deciding this and i'm not being forced into it.

Bugsy was our first rabbit. He was a gift to our eldest son.. when we were asked if it was okay for our son to get that as a present we both said we would take turns cleaning him.. that just never happened lol. but i really had no problem since my husband really isnt an animal person and i love bunnies!

5 buns for my tiny house is way too much and I wish I wasnt in this darn position. I just look at them and feel horrible now.. ugh. I also keep trying not to get mad at my dad. it really is his fault this happened. he's made some slick comments too but refuses to admit he was the root of all this!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2012)

It is a little ironic the timing of this topic. Last night a friend of mine lost her beloved Casper, a mini lop. He had been fighting tooth abcesses for over 9 months. She has been nursing him through and thought he was stable. He passed quietly in his sleep. She is a teacher and would bring Casper to school with her to teach the children how to care and interact with rabbits. Normally I don't like rabbits as classroom pets, but she saw Casper as her pet first and classroom aide second. He got the best of care.

It breaks my heart, but I have offered Panda and Bunnicula to her. I know they would have all the attention they crave and the best of care (she even uses the same vet as I do). They would be happy and able to touch more lives with her than with me. It is going to be so hard to let them go, but I feel that God has big plans for these amazing little buns. She is checking with her school director to see if she can bring in a pair. What should be will be.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 10, 2012)

I had some crazy people in my family, but none in my immediate family, thank God. And we lived several hours away from the worst ones, so we could see them every once in awhile, but not on holidays.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2012)

I am feeling so horribly guilty for offering to let the buns go. Am I a bad bunny guardian?

There was just such an outpouring of grief from the students and parents from Casper's passing. Perhaps with P&B's story of being rescued from death row can teach children that pets aren't disposable. My head knows they will have the best of everyting and a very happy life, but my heart is breaking. They really are extremely special and lovable buns.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 10, 2012)

Maria, Only you know what's right for your family and your pets. It's a tough decision, we all know that....

I just wanted to suggest that you don't make a decision right away as you may be sorry later. Maybe try breaking up the time you spend caring for the bunnies. That way it won't seem like you spend so much time caring for them. I don't know your feeding or cleaning schedule but maybe clean two or three cages one day and then the rest on another. Maybe check water and hay in the morning and clean cages and feed pellets in the evening? I dunno, I just hate for you to rehome them and then feel like it was a mistake later. 

I personally could never leave one of my bunnies in a shelter (no kill or not) I would feel much better finding an adopter myself rather than trust someone else to do it for me. It's just so hard because there are so many homeless bunnies and not enough good homes 

If you do decide that they must go then maybe start here and see if you are able to place them with someone from the forum.

Good luck with what ever decision you make.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 10, 2012)

MyBabyHasPaws wrote:


> I wouldnt mind an outdoor Rabbitat! My biggest fear is that they were raised indoors and its so hot here. I dont want them living uncomfy and hot.
> 
> When I say play playstation its more like pressing buttons and jumping up and down. I have tried to get my 5 year old to help but he will literally gagg and vomit at the smell of urine
> My 3 yr old is always eager to help but cant really do much. He tried to vacuum Bugsy when I gave him the vac!! and he throws pellets around like its fun. *shrug*




You may want to PM slavetoabunny about outdoor situations in Florida - I would trust her guidance as to whether or not it is feasible, and if so, how to do it.

Peppermint candy in the mouth should solve the 5 yo's issue... is he sensitive to all other smells, or is he playing you? I remember throwing up oatmeal at that age cause I didn't like it, hahaha.

If litter box cleanup is a daily thing, then the smell shouldn't be significant. Making it part of the morning routine at a set time everyday might help instill taking care of bunnies as something that can be expected to happen, not just RANDOM CHORE OMGGGG MOM IS SOOOO MEAN!


You could make a chart for doing feeding help... like, drawing 3 romaine leaves = 1,2,3. 

Buying a sized pellet scoop (like at the dollar store, you can get scoops that are 1/4 cup, 2/3 cup, etc.) may help the 3 yo out, as well as taking the bowl out> putting the scoop of food in> putting the bowl back. 

Just some thoughts...


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh, And I'm not sure about keeping buns outside in Florida but I would opt to keep outside before I would rehome


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 11, 2012)

Brandy,

Dont feel that way *hugs* you are a wonderful bunny mom and thats why you're doing this! you know those buns will live the good life and you can get updates on them!


Maria (awesome name  ),

I keep going back and forth and back and forth. I dont think I can do this. I'm already way too attached. They just dont deserve a shelter and I wont do that to them. When we first got Oreo (our 2nd bun) my mom told me "Your 2 will turn into 4" lol I ignored her, and look at me now!

i'm just going to deal with it. i mean, these are my pets, and i think i would just torment myself daily if i gave them away. no more pets though! we wanted another dog and thats just not possible now lol.

Autumn,

Nope, he's not playing me, the kid really sucks with smells and textures lol.. and he wont go near peppermint, he says "it burns". No more Playstation! Took it from the living room and put it in my room.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 11, 2012)

Unless you get all the females spayed, they are better off at a shelter, in my opinion. There are some good shelters out there that take at least as good care of the rabbits as does the average rabbit owner. I can't imagine Florida weather being ok for rabbits. A shelter would be 100 times better. Let the professionals find new homes.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, you could try ads in a vet's office, or unclehenry's, and have you ever heard of a bunny barn? I don't know if they're expensive, but that was the first thing that came to mind... it can be really helpful because it has SEPARATE play runs and cages that the rabbits just go around however they please, but its all inside this little barn-thing... hard to explain, but i hope this helps!! Maybe there's a good breeder that you know of that could take the bunnies? Where did you get your adults? :hug2: i hope all goes well!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 11, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Unless you get all the females spayed, they are better off at a shelter, in my opinion.


How so?

The local shelter here only spays/neuters bunnies that have been adopted (right before they leave the shelter) Many more are euthenized due to space constraints.


----------



## yourstrulycate (Aug 12, 2012)

There has been a lot of great suggestions here, but I would just like to reiterate that you have time. Don't rush into a decision just yet. And also, don't discount craigslist completely. I found my bunny through craigslist because it was really the only place I knew to look. There *are* good people out there who know how to and actually want to take care of a bunny. If you do decide to try craigslist again, don't just put an ad up...disclose how you expect your bunny to be taken care of and suggest that you would like follow up pics/emails. Then make it clear that if they aren't willing to do that, then to not waste your time because you won't let them adopt. Heck, I might even make up a contract that says they have to give you updates every month for the first 6 months or something. If you come across like you mean business, then it might help to weed out the weirdo's and flakes. Just another suggestion, but please remember to take your time and weigh all of your options. Good luck!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think bunnies should be kept outside in Miami. Just my opinion. They would not be better outside vs being rehomed.

Shelter would be better. I'm sure there are shelters that do spay AND are no kill shelters too.

Otherwise, there are alot of good suggestions, craigslist, vet office ads, etc. 

Point being is that you have said you don't have time so rehoming these bunnies needs to happen. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 12, 2012)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *LakeCondo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Unless you get all the females spayed, they are better off at a shelter, in my opinion.
> ...



I meant rescue group, not shelter, but you truncated my quote so it no longer meant what I wrote. A good rescue group, such as Red Door in Chicago, neuters asap every one of the rabbits it take in. They remain there for the rest of their lives if no one ever adopts them. They aren't kept in cages all the time, either. The volunteer staff knows each rabbit well. There are get-togethers & parties for the families of all adopters & adoptees.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, I would say a rescue would be better than a shelter, even a no-kill shelter. As lovely as "no-kill" shelters sound, if they get too full, they'll often send their animals to a shelter that does euthanize the animals that aren't adopted. What about your local humane society? Ours keeps their animals with foster homes until they are adopted, I believe it functions separately from our shelter.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 12, 2012)

The not having time thing happens to everyone from time to time but that changes  Lucky for all of our pets or otherwise they would have been rehomed already 

I'm a bit surprised by the people who claim to know or at least *think* they know that there are so many shelters out there who have the space, time and knowledge to take in an unlimited number of unwanted rabbits. I'm not so convinced it's a reality although I would love to believe it.

Maria, Patty (slavetoabunny) is involved with rabbit rescues in the Florida area. Maybe she can help with some suggestions if you do decide that surrendering your bunnies is what you really need to do (only you can make that decision) For now I really hope you re-think it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 12, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LakeCondo wrote: *
> ...


Shelters a in FL are so overwhelmed that rabbits are being shipped up east because the rescues do not have room for the bunnies.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 12, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Unless you get all the females spayed, they are better off at a shelter, in my opinion. There are some good shelters out there that take at least as good care of the rabbits as does the average rabbit owner. I can't imagine Florida weather being ok for rabbits. A shelter would be 100 times better. Let the professionals find new homes.


Okay, Here is your entire post. I don't see how you think I changed the meaning of it by leaving some of it out :? Not here to argue though just have some relaxing chat time about the bunnies.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 12, 2012)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I'm a bit surprised by the people who claim to know or at least *think* they know that there are so many shelters out there who have the space, time and knowledge to take in an unlimited number of unwanted rabbits. I'm not so convinced it's a reality although I would love to believe it.



An even worse misrepresentation of what I wrote. Of course I said nothing about an unlimited number of unwanted rabbits or about so many shelters. Just that they're not as terrible as the ones that you are aware of. Thank goodness I don't live there.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a note from my earlier posts. I couldn't do it. I was so depressed on Friday thinking of giving up P&B. My husband is also a secret softie who doesn't want them to go either. I am going to help my friend find a perfect bun that is in need, just not mine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.  Didn't think you would be able to.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 13, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Unless you get all the females spayed, they are better off at a shelter, in my opinion. There are some good shelters out there that take at least as good care of the rabbits as does the average rabbit owner. I can't imagine Florida weather being ok for rabbits. A shelter would be 100 times better. Let the professionals find new homes.



Better off at a shelter.. meaning rather than with me or rather than me find homes?

Thats not very nice Orlena. I take very good care of my rabbits. I highly doubt ANY shelter can provide the love, attention, goodies, and everything I provide for mine..


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 13, 2012)

Maria,
Have you had any luck getting a rescue group to do a posting on petfinder for you? The babies are so sweet I'm sure you would find a great family(s) quickly.

Also, do you have a local pet store that might let you post a flyer?

Don't let grumpies get to you :hug:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 13, 2012)

I was frustrated and upset when I wrote this post. As of right now i'm not actively looking for a home for any of them.

I'm still stuck at what to do, so i'm not doing anything yet. I wont go the shelter route... I just couldnt. Like I said, if I cant find GOOD homes then I will deal with the stress and keep them.

At my house they are being loved, fed, cared for.. the bunnies arent stressing.. only me lol. 


I have a guy that asked me if my buns were ready (he had been asking for preggo updates lol). He was thinking about getting one or two for his daughter. She is 16. He is going to talk to her and see if she's willing to care for the rabbit the way I expect them too..I should know in a few days...


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 13, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Maria,
> Have you had any luck getting a rescue group to do a posting on petfinder for you? The babies are so sweet I'm sure you would find a great family(s) quickly.
> 
> Also, do you have a local pet store that might let you post a flyer?
> ...



Thanks Brandy :wink



I really havent done anything to help this situation. Not that i've been lazy, just very hesistant... so i'm sitting on it.

There are a couple pet stores I can try..

I'm just so i dont know now.. i do, i dont, i do, i dont. lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 13, 2012)

I totally understand! I was feeling very similar, but when I found a good home I discovered I couldn't let go. I just got so depressed I was crying at work thinking of going home and them not being there.

I would not be shocked if you decided to keep them all. You can always complain to me if you need support


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 13, 2012)

You're awesome Brandy! Thank you so much *hugs*


----------



## littl3red (Aug 14, 2012)

If you can take good care of the buns, (and we all know you know how,) I say go for it! If it's too hard for you to let go, maybe you're not supposed to...


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 14, 2012)

*littl3red wrote: *


> If you can take good care of the buns, (and we all know you know how,) I say go for it! If it's too hard for you to let go, maybe you're not supposed to...



I agree. I know it's hard when you have a family and animals to take care of, and I imagine it's much harder when you have a job away from home. I am thankful that I am a stay at home mom but I still have so much going on in my life and we have quite a few animals that even with my kids pitching in it gets overwhelming at times. My youngest loves to help but my oldest doesn't care for animals all that much (she takes after her Grandpa) so it's always a struggle getting her to help with much and although my husband is supportive of (and sometimes even encouraging) of my need to have animals in my life he's not home much to help. 

So I say if your able to continue caring for them and it makes you happy and the bunnies are happy you should keep them. Your house isn't a barn because you have animals, some people just don't understand and sometimes there is nothing you can so or do to make them understand. I hope life becomes a little less stressful for you.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Well said Ashtin & Kristi


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you both 

A very good friend of mine just moved back into town (how i missed her so!!) she came over yesterday and fell just about head over heels for the babies. She is going to do research and she'll get back to me. She wants one forsure but she wants to make sure she can hack it (she is very responsible). I explained everything in detail and she even got to see me clean them, play with them, feed them.. she was there the whole night. I told her i'm in no hurry. She lives in a 2 bdrm duplex and would like to make a bedroom for the bunny. Also only lives a few blocks away and said we could do "bunny playdates"! She would be my ideal candidate.. we'll see


----------

